# Tons of great patterns for free



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

http://lifestyle.howstuffworks.com/crafts/knitting/free-knitting-patterns1.htm

Has anyone seen this one? I think you are going to like it.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow...that does it. I may never leave the house again!
Thanks for posting, MotherHenRoost.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks so much! I saved a link and will brouse later!


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

You are welcome. I'm dying to make that cute little Cabled Cardigan.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

Everytime I followed a link to look at patterns I got an ad with music talking about an invetro (sp) process. A little bit hesitant to keep going back to it.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this - had not seen this site before


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, never know when you might need a baby pattern. And I agree - if I knit every one of the patterns and used up all my yarn, I would be 130 years old and I would never ever leave the house again, but how could I get more yarn??????


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Great resource! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for posting this awesome website!


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you:thumbup:


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Tons of patterns!!! Thank you.


----------

